# Dovetail Jigs



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello all!

So I'm new to woodworking but am very serious about it becoming a big hobby and maybe a money maker in the future(?).

As for dovetail jigs, I didn't realize those things could be so expensive! I see that Lowes has a Porter Cable jig for around $100. Though I have seen some in a store called The Woodcraft that go up to above $400.

What are the major differences here in quality, uses and whatever else?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I find that woodwork is not a money making hobby. My guitars sell for £800, but only make me £2 per hour, as the parts cost so much. My woodturning sales have not payed for the tools that have produced the items. It is interesting and keeps me happy. I have made the furniture in the house.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marcus

If it's one now and then thing like for many ,you may want to check out the EZ Dovertail jig,HD for about 40.oo with the bit for it..

The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

======


Marcus said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So I'm new to woodworking but am very serious about it becoming a big hobby and maybe a money maker in the future(?).
> 
> ...


----------

